
Amazon just upped its game against counterfeit products - mancerayder
https://nypost.com/2019/02/28/amazon-just-upped-its-game-against-counterfeit-products/
======
mindcrime
This is great news. I just hope it's a sincere effort with some serious
backing, and not just smoke-and-mirrors.

